# Leeds Underground Tramway



## seeformiles (Oct 27, 2011)

This may have been posted before but apparently Leeds nearly had its own "Tube" until postwar car use made the council abandon the plans. Got to the stage of artist's impression anyway. I wish they'd build it today!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 28, 2011)

Way cool!

Any more pics?


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 28, 2011)

seeformiles said:


> This may have been posted before but apparently Leeds nearly had its own "Tube" until postwar car use made the council abandon the plans. Got to the stage of artist's impression anyway. I wish they'd build it today!


Nearly eh? Like the tram system we've been "nearly" getting for the last 20 odd years. 
I'd settle for a few more rail stations with more services in Leeds, compared to other cities it's size there are very few local stations (I am lucky here in Bramley). Are they still building the extra station at Kirkstall Forge?


----------



## elfman (Oct 28, 2011)

The local public transport in Leeds in shocking. It needs some sort of metro system.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 28, 2011)

ooo.

i knew they had got as far as prototypes of the new generation of trams (one of the two is in captivity at the crich museum)






but didn't realise that subways had been part of the plan, and that looks more like a full scale underground rail station...

i have been told that a change of political control on Leeds City Council in the mid 50s led to a decision being made to abandon trams (although I take this with a pinch of salt as the person telling me was very pro-tram and pro-tory) although the general lack of capital available in the 50s for all the large scale public infrastructure plans that existed may have played a significant part.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 28, 2011)

wow!
http://enchantedisle.wordpress.com/2009/06/07/viva-hunslet/
http://www.myspace.com/phill.d/blog/370805665


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 28, 2011)

Not sure Id have fancied hagning around East End Park tube station late at night though.. !


----------

